# T3 replacement while on tren



## vikingquest (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey all,   I have tried to get info on how long you can safely replace lost t3 with cytomel or something similar but t3,  while on tren.   I've been on about 45 days at this point. I'm thinking this is long enough to avoid issues but I wasn't sure if since tren lowers t3 output is there any added harm supplementing with 50mchs for the length of the cycle or should it be some time on and some time off? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 27, 2013)

I love high doses of T3, that being said- your body regulates thyroid function with an alarming efficiency. If you've been taking any kind of TSH or T4 for 45 days your natural levels with definitely be affected.

Just a week at 75mcg will shut you down to a degree. So the best thing to do is tapper. This is one drug where tapering is truly needed if running constant for a period of time.

But to address the other part of your question about Tren and T3... As far as I know the answer is NO- Tren has no appreciable impact on T3 or T4.. While it does have some strong interaction with Beta-1 Adrenogen receptors, there is no feed back mechanism to the Thyroid. 

I could be wrong but as far as I've researched you're good to go as far as the Tren is concerned, it has no impact.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Tren dose suppress thyroid function so 25mcgs a day is perfect. And a decrease in thyroid function can lead to a rise in progesterone which in turn can lead to prog gyno.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 27, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Tren dose suppress thyroid function so 25mcgs a day is perfect. And a decrease in thyroid function can lead to a rise in progesterone which in turn can lead to prog gyno.



Well fuck me- wonder why I've never come across this info.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 27, 2013)

"Ironically, even though*Trenbolone*( Tren ) is an excellent contest prep drug, it lowers your thyroid level(23), and this raises prolactin. I recommend taking T3 (25mcgs/day) along with your Tren to avoid elevating your prolactin too high via this route."

This is a paragraph on this write up on tren....its profile.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 28, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> "Ironically, even though*Trenbolone*( Tren ) is an excellent contest prep drug, it lowers your thyroid level(23), and this raises prolactin. I recommend taking T3 (25mcgs/day) along with your Tren to avoid elevating your prolactin too high via this route."
> 
> This is a paragraph on this write up on tren....its profile.



Thanks for the info.  Do you recommend running for full twelve weeks? Or would this destroy my thyroid to the point of no return?


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 28, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do you recommend running for full twelve weeks? Or would this destroy my thyroid to the point of no return?



Yes you can run for 12 weeks. Your thyroid recovers very quickly.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Big-John (Jul 29, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Well fuck me- wonder why I've never come across this info.



:yeahthat:  I never knew this! Im glad on got some T3 on hand because I am running Tren next cycle..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 30, 2013)

Big-John said:


> :yeahthat:  I never knew this! Im glad on got some T3 on hand because I am running Tren next cycle..



Big John, like dudcki says, run 25mcg a day while on the tren.  That is what I used myself.


----------



## thebull2012 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do we run 25 constant or thats the least and continue to taper up?


----------



## sh00t (Aug 23, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> "Ironically, even though*Trenbolone*( Tren ) is an excellent contest prep drug, it lowers your thyroid level(23), and this raises prolactin. I recommend taking T3 (25mcgs/day) along with your Tren to avoid elevating your prolactin too high via this route."
> 
> This is a paragraph on this write up on tren....its profile.



so T3 works to inhibit prolactin build up??? so caber on hand would be great but if you are running T3 it should not be an issue...on paper.......?


----------

